# Venue suffixes



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

Two of my favourite Australian names.

The home stadium of the Brisbane Lions AFL team and the venue for domestic and international cricket is located in the suburb of Woolloongabba, so the stadium is referred to as the "Gabba", a shortened form of Woolloongabba.

The major cricket venue in Perth, is officially known as the Western Australian Cricket Association ground, but it is better known by the acronym WACA (rhymes with packer).

Field is pretty rare in Australia - Allan Border Field in Brisbane, ES Marks Field in Sydney and Casey Fields in Melbourne are the only three that I can come up with.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

A name used in Denmark are Park like Farum Park and Køge Park but also also or national stadium that is simply called Parken.

The word comes from Idrætspark, usually with a city name in front like Aarhus Idrætspark or Odense Idrætspark.

Parkens old name before the 1992 rebuild was Københavns Idrætspark, Idrætsparken in short.

It literally means sport park but its similar to the American name Complex.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

Here in Brazil,, the most stadiums are named because the place where they are located (Morumbi, Maracanã, Mineirão, Beira-Rio, Arena da Baixada, Itaquerão*). Or linked with the own name of it, like Barradão (Manoel Barradas stadium).
In South America, the stadiums are known by it's shape or architecture (El Cilindro de Avellaneda, La Bombonera, La Doble Visera) and also linked with it's neighborhood (Monumental de Nuñez, La Boca (the bombonera's neighbourhood)
An unusual suffixe very used here is the 'Monumental' like De Muñez (River Plate), Olímpico (old Grêmio stadium) or David Arellano (Colo-Colo, from Chile)

* It's Official name is Arena Corinthians, but some peoples call it Itaquerão, which is extremely despondent by the club, that is trying to sell it's Naming Rights


----------

